# arandela de presion/plana



## popy

Buenas a todos:

Sabe alguien como se dice arandela de presion y arandela plana?

Gracias por adelantado.
Saludos,
H


----------



## clipper

Arandela de presión = spring washer
Arandela plana = plain washer


----------



## igres

Hello clipper,

Is "spring washer" the same as "grover" ?


----------



## clipper

Lo siento igres, el único sentido que conozco de "grover" es que era un personaje del barrio sesamo....


----------



## igres

Muy bueno el chiste..... 
Creo que un poco de humor en el trabajo es muy conveniente.

Saludos


----------



## popy

Muchas gracias. Me gustaria saber si estos terminos son totalmente técnicos.

Saludos,H


----------



## 0scar

Acá solo se conoce como arandela Grover

http://img-europe.electrocomponents.com/images/C526782-01.jpg


Por lo que se ve en Google _grover washer_ es poco común pero existe.


----------



## popy

Encontre otra forma de decir "arandela plana": flat washer.

Uds me diran si es correcto 

Saludos,
H


----------



## jalibusa

Arandela de presión es "lock washer".


----------



## popy

Entonces me estas diciendo que si digo "spring washer" no esta bien?


----------



## igres

Mira popy, yo creo que si lo dejas como "spring washer" es más que correcto.

Saludos


----------



## popy

Muchas gracias!


----------



## jalibusa

Una "spring washer" no es una arandela de presión, que evita que la tuerca se afloje, sino una arandela con propiedades de resorte (ver "arandela belleville"), e inocente de toda pretensión que tenga que ver con que la tuerca o lo que sea se afloje o no; como resorte son de muy pequeño recorrido pero de gran esfuerzo.


----------



## popy

Muchas gracias por la aclaracion, Jalibusa. 

Creo que quizas ahora estemos teniendo problemas con el español y no con el ingles . Me explico: con arandela de presion me referia a la que tu dices que tiene propiedades de resorte, y que en efecto seria "spring washer". Aunque el término no concuerde, sé que es esta porque al lado del pedido de mi cliente viene una notica que dice DIN127, que se corresponde con arandelas del tipo resorte (ver en google). Al parecer mi cliente le llama de la otra forma (arandela de presion), pero eso hemos caido en este malentendido.

Muchisismas gracias a todos.
Saludos.


----------

